# Using "Media Player Classic" How To Change Brightness??



## tzx613 (Aug 10, 2011)

Years ago I installed K-Lite Codec Pack with MPC and would try to change the brightness in MPC by going View > Options > Miscellaneous. Then there is the options to change brightness, contrast, hue, saturation.










But these options NEVER worked. You can't even adjust the sliders. So I looked for a solution online and I found it. You were to right click on the "ffdshow video decoder" icon in the system tray and select "ffdshow video decoder"










then go to "Overlay" and adjust it from there. It would always work.










Well, a few days ago I did a complete reformat of my harddrive and lost everything. I recently installed the new version of Combined Community Codec Pack and now, when I use the second way of attempting to change brightness, it no longer works. You can adjust the sliders, but they do nothing. I don't know what to do? What exactly is VMR9 and what does it do? Do I need this?


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

The Combined Community Codec Pack is not the same as the K-Lite Codec Pack.
Since you previously managed to achieve what you wanted to do using K-Lite, I suggest you stick with K-Lite.
The fact that you are now using something different may account for your problem.

What is VMR-9?: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd407344(VS.85).aspx


----------

